# Weyermann Weizenm, What About It



## ausdb (25/3/05)

I plan to brew this today, what do you all think??

The grains already crushed, and I have realised I maybe should have kept the acidulated separate for later in the mash but maybe next time!!

20-Mar-2005 Weyermann JBW Weissbeer

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday March 20, 2005
Head Brewer: Darryn Watson
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Weyermann JBW Weissbeer

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A German Wheat and Rye Beer, Weizen/Weissbier

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 8 Max IBU: 15
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 16 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (Kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44
Anticipated EBC: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 14.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 3.93 by Volume: 5.03 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 75.3 RDF 62.7 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 75 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 50.23
Actual Points From Mash: 50.23


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 8.00 Percent Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 43.48 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.48 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 48.36 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.36 Plato


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.4 2.35 kg. Pilsener Great Britian 1.036 4
10.1 0.87 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
59.8 5.14 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.7 0.23 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 9.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 5.0 First WH


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Weyermann wheat

Total Grain Kg: 8.60
Total Water Qts: 29.56 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.97 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 27 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dough in 0 10 35 35 Infuse 36 27.97 3.25
rest 1 5 10 45 45 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 2 5 15 52 52 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 3 5 30 62 62 Direct --- ------- ----
rest 4 5 30 72 72 Direct --- ------- ----
Mash out 5 0 78 78 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 29.56 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.97 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 33.71 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Grain absorption rate is: 1.01 (L Per kg)

Evaporation rate is Percent per Hour

This formulation will yield 40.31 liters of fermentable wort.

You will need 57.97 liters of water for the complete brewing session.


Efficiency Specifics
--------------------
Recipe Efficiency Setting: 75 %


With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Target Volume (L): 48.36
Estimated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.36


Raw Pre-Boil Targets - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Target Volume (L): 43.48
Estimated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.48


Post-Boil Targets:

Target Volume (L): 40.00
Estimated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44


Recorded Actuals - Measurement Taken In Kettle:

Recorded Volume (L): 40.00
Recorded OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.44


At 100 percent extraction from the maximum mash potential:

Total Points: 66.97
Points From Mash: 66.97
Points From Extract/Sugar: 0.00


With the recipe efficiency setting, you should have achieved:

Total Points: 50.23
Points From Mash: 50.23
Points From Extract/Sugar: 0.00


Actuals achieved were:

Actual Points From Mash: 50.23
Actual Mash System Efficiency: 75


----------

